# Arboreal enclosures



## petkokc (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been working hard on my new arboreal enclosures and finally I got my hands on some cool cork bark tubes.
Check the results, the middle one is the newest. I also made video that shows how I'm making those ^^

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Oct 10, 2015)

Where are the glass tanks from?


----------



## pyro fiend (Oct 10, 2015)

Dang i wish i lucked out and found similar corks i can only find normal rounds.. And around here lps dont sell cork

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 11, 2015)

Good video and great music!

What DJ or music track is this?

There's a place by me with similar tubes, as soon as some Ts get a bit larger....


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 11, 2015)

Really digging this method! I almost always use "regular dirt" mixed with coir for substrate, but now I'm interested to try it for the background material as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## petkokc (Oct 12, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Where are the glass tanks from?


I made all of them.





viper69 said:


> Good video and great music!
> 
> What DJ or music track is this?
> 
> There's a place by me with similar tubes, as soon as some Ts get a bit larger....


My bad for not naming the author in the description, it's Inova - Seamonster

You mean place in the wild or place that sells them?


----------



## viper69 (Oct 17, 2015)

petkokc said:


> I made all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a supplier by me that sells them. Didn't ask the source of his tubes.


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Oct 17, 2015)

Leapin Leachies usually has the tubes at their table at expos. Not sure if they sell them online, they aren't on their website. But you could try emailing them to see.


----------



## The Snark (Oct 17, 2015)

OP, very nice set up and video. What would be very helpful is if you could list the materials you use in all phases of construction. Especially the clay composition and it's moisture content.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful enclosures. Nicely done!


----------



## petkokc (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks ^^



The Snark said:


> What would be very helpful is if you could list the materials you use in all phases of construction. Especially the clay composition and it's moisture content.


I already wrote that in video description (its just regullar dirt)


----------



## Meerkat (Oct 27, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Thanks ^^
> 
> 
> 
> I already wrote that in video description (its just regullar dirt)


You must have special dirt where you live. I've never seen dirt harden like that without some sort of clay mixed in.


----------



## petkokc (Nov 1, 2015)

sillygirl said:


> You must have special dirt where you live. I've never seen dirt harden like that without some sort of clay mixed in.


Hmm, never thought about it like that, but it certainly could be.

On a side note, I made a transfer video to that enclosure ^^

[video=youtube;6yHAQPp3Hpw]https://youtu.be/6yHAQPp3Hpw[/video]


----------



## EDED (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice work

Do you have a video for your glass tank construction?


----------



## petkokc (Nov 15, 2015)

I just finished recording it 2 days ago. I will upload it as soon as I'm done with the editing, a day or two max ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2015)

petkokc said:


> Hmm, never thought about it like that, but it certainly could be.
> 
> On a side note, I made a transfer video to that enclosure ^^
> 
> [video=youtube;6yHAQPp3Hpw]https://youtu.be/6yHAQPp3Hpw[/video]


Great video, I'm surprised she was so mellow. I have NW terrestrials that are more problematic than your T!


----------



## petkokc (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks ^^
I'm also surprised how all my Poecilotheria-s are really cooperative. For now...better not jinx it.



EDED said:


> Nice work
> 
> Do you have a video for your glass tank construction?


Here it is 

[video=youtube;tWWjkaI0pWI]https://youtu.be/tWWjkaI0pWI[/video]

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tjstrayer (Nov 16, 2015)

Your tanks are pretty cool, thank you for the construction video! I am anxious to try some of your techniques. Your one pic shows a glimpse at the surrounding items on shelves in your tarantula room. Are all of your set-ups custom built by you?


----------



## SpiderDad61 (Nov 16, 2015)

As always, great video, great building skills, and that's why I subscribed a while back. Looks amazing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## petkokc (Nov 17, 2015)

tjstrayer said:


> Your one pic shows a glimpse at the surrounding items on shelves in your tarantula room. Are all of your set-ups custom built by you?


Yes, everything it is made by me, even the shelves. I always loved building and creating stuff ^^
Btw, it is in my living room, not the tarantula room. Too small apartment to have a separate room. But hopefully I will move to a house one day


----------



## EDED (Nov 17, 2015)

Thank you for the video

I've shattered many glasses
Made crooked acrylic cages
Messy silicone glue work
Etc
Lol

Its worth the money to look for a glass shop that will cut for you or plastic shop that will cut acrylics

You make everything very neat and clean 
I don't even mark where I drill for ventilation haha

Nice work


----------



## SarahBRei (Nov 29, 2015)

Your apartment is BEAUTIFUL. Even your Ts lives in luxury! Come to Canada so I can spoil my 3?


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 4, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Good video and great music!
> 
> What DJ or music track is this?
> 
> There's a place by me with similar tubes, as soon as some Ts get a bit larger....


Viper, what retailer are you talking about with the cork like that here in the east bay?

And I'd like to know what kind of dirt/clay can produce similar effect as op too!


----------



## viper69 (Dec 5, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> Viper, what retailer are you talking about with the cork like that here in the east bay?
> 
> And I'd like to know what kind of dirt/clay can produce similar effect as op too!


I cannot release my source, then you will get all the good  stuff BEFORE ME muhahahah, I honestly don't know their name. They aren't in the East Bay though.


----------



## petkokc (Dec 14, 2015)

EDED said:


> Thank you for the video
> You make everything very neat and clean
> I don't even mark where I drill for ventilation haha
> Nice work


Thanks, I'm always striving to it 



SarahBRei said:


> Your apartment is BEAUTIFUL. Even your Ts lives in luxury! Come to Canada so I can spoil my 3?


Well thank you, why don't you spoil your tarantulas by yourself? 



Here it is my newest video where I set up a terrestrial enclosure 

[video=youtube;xPMfJuN7EvQ]https://youtu.be/xPMfJuN7EvQ[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 14, 2015)

First the cd cases and now this :clap:  bravo!


----------



## Disquiet (Dec 14, 2015)

I love your videos! Content, editing, and music are all excellent. Nice job


----------



## viper69 (Dec 27, 2015)

This should be a STICKY.


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Dec 27, 2015)

awesome enclosures; well done.


----------

